# Problems loading ecm8000 mic cal file plus spl meter file



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi...

I've tried to load these files but keep on getting a pop up stating (invalid or curupt jar-file etc)


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Can you explain in more detail exactly what you have tried to do and the exact text of the message you are getting?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Right the first thing is do i need to load any of the down load files for either the ecm800 mic or spl meter into rew in order to take measurements plus eq my sub.

I was under the impression that i had to do so in order to use either of these measuring formats/units......what have been trying to do is load/copy the spl meter file to load it in rew when i use the spl meter the next time......i've only tried using the b/ecm8000 a couple of days ago with a preamp of course and didn't get very far and thought it was because i had to download said file in order to make/calibrate the mic/meter etc.

After reading more about rew / manual today i believe i may have had the B/mic800 preamp setting a bit scew wiff / in the wrong settings , buy hey day by day alittle by little bit more info finally sinks in uumm.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Can any one help me with this and have i got it all wrong.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can any one help me with this and have i got it all wrong.


I'm not able to understand what the question is?

If you're using the ECM8000 microphone, then save this cal file in any directory in your PC.

Then run REW and go to the SETTINGS page under the Mic/Meter Tab and click Browse and point to the newecm.cal file you saved in the directory fore-mentioned.

You'll then see that file is set in the Calibration File window. That's it, it will remain there forever until you clear it.

Your done with that........... 

If you use an ECM8000 microphone, the Radio Shack meter is only used handheld near the ECM8000 at the listening area to generally setup 75dB. You use the Radio Shacks own meter readout to read this and then you put that meter away - no cal files.

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Cheers Brucek thats sorted me out now in my head , i just hope it will load onto my laptop like its supposed too.

Steve.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks once again Bruce this time it worked like a charm with your direction.

Just one more Q when setting up the mic position does it need to be pointing at the ceiling.


----------

